# Malamute bite update



## MXpro982 (Aug 31, 2008)

*Amaylie is getting her stitches out today and she looks great! Dog has an appointment to be PTS friday. Sorry for calling people retarded too.. That was childish of me. [Removed by Admin Wisc.Tiger - Board rules]

















*


----------



## shilohsmom (Jul 14, 2003)

OMG!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! OH MY G-D!!!! That poor child.







, I'm in shock


----------



## HeidiW (Apr 9, 2009)

She is a beautiful little girl!!! Those scars will disappear eventually, . Poor baby she had to have that pain, agony and to bad the poor old dog had that reaction. Sad for everybody! However she is fine most important.


----------



## Tbarrios333 (May 31, 2009)

Ouch that looks painful. Could have been so much worse, I'm glad she's better.
It is a sad situation all around.


----------



## Mandalay (Apr 21, 2008)

> Originally Posted By: MXpro982 Dog has an appointment to be PTS friday.


That really is too bad. But as you had mentioned in the original thread, the dog has a history of this...still sad.



> Originally Posted By: MXpro982Sorry for calling people retarded too.. That was childish of me.


I think that this is very commendable (sp?) of you. I am glad to see that you are able to apologize when you know you were wrong...many people cannot do this. I can see how you may have gotten worked up that day, however. Your DD had just gone through this bit, your adrenaline was flying and emotions were strikingly high. Still, even though I had not commented on that thread, thank you for apologizing to those that you exchanged words with.

About the picture of your DD....oh my. I am sure it will heal well in time. On one side, better this happen when she is young and may very well forget it. Even if there are scars, they look like they will be minimal. She is a beautiful little girl, and the scars will absolutely not take away from that.

Please walk away from this with a lesson learned...I know that I have learned from this. No one will ever know exactly what happened that day, but we can walk away knowing that dogs can sometimes be unpredictable and sometimes luck just runs out. I am SOOO glad your DD came out ok, this could have been much worse, and if that dog had been intentionally trying to harm your child, it probably would have been.


----------



## MXpro982 (Aug 31, 2008)

*It definitely could have been much worse.. So in that sense we were fortunate. *


----------



## selzer (May 7, 2005)

Yep, she looks like she is doing good. I think it is important that you be very careful not to make a big deal around dogs, and not to allow your future reactions to dogs around her to cause her to fear them. 

Kids who are afraid of dogs are so much more likely to be bitten. And they can develop a phobia. But I think a lot of that is how the important people in their lives act about dogs. So try to be matter of fact around dogs, and try not to coddle her too much if there seems to be no reason to be afraid of another dog. 

It is hard because I haven't had to deal with this exactly. 

I feel bad for the old dog. I talked to my father about it and asked about what he would do if Pip who is 15 bit one of the grand daughters. His initial reaction was to say put it down, but then I asked if the child fell on the dog. The dog is mostly blind and mostly deaf and nearly bit the vet when she hurt him. He said that the dog would still probably need to be put down because if he is in that much pain...

Then I asked him how that would make my sister feel and the babies. In this case, the kids are very emotional about animals and such, it would be hard for them to know that Pippy was put down because of what happened. The best thing we could come up with would be to wait a bit, (have to anyway here in Ohio), and then put it down, not because of the bite, but because he is old, in pain, and his quality of life is so poor. Then we could explain it to the babies -- they are 2 1/2 and almost three.


----------



## MXpro982 (Aug 31, 2008)

*Thank you! Yes, I definitely have learned something. And what always scares me is that with a baby it is so hard to tell them "no" and expect them to understand why not to jump on the dogs or pull their ears, etc (not related this incident of coarse).. I look foward to when she understands what I am saying a lot more. *


----------



## Doubleminttwin (Aug 21, 2009)

Poor girl, but I doubt she will even remember it, kids are very resiliant its the parents who will be affected the most! I'm glad she is going to be okay! Best wishes to you and your family!


----------



## scannergirl (Feb 17, 2008)

She is beautiful. Someday a man will tell her how sexy her scars are.
Thank you for posting an update. Will you continue to let us know how she's doing?


----------



## Mandalay (Apr 21, 2008)

> Originally Posted By: MXpro982 I look foward to when she understands what I am saying a lot more.






















































You are OBVIOUSLY a first time parent!!

Just because they can understand what you are saying, does NOT mean they listen. Quite the contrary...they get kicks out of doing just the opposite of what we tell them.


----------



## MXpro982 (Aug 31, 2008)

* Agreed. She has no fear of dogs at this point. When she saw the Malamute face to face yesterday (glass door between them), she yelled, "no!" and shook her finger at him hahaha.. Cracked me up. She still follows my GSD around all the time (and vise versa). So, no fears yet.. But you are right, I just want to teach her how to respect their space and what is right and wrong. 

I know my MIL is having a hard time with putting the dog down. But like I said before, she has been saying she was going to well before this incident occurred. This was just what pushed it over the edge for her I guess. I do not look forward to putting any of my dogs down. Its amazing the history you can establish! *


----------



## MXpro982 (Aug 31, 2008)

*HAHAHA good point! And that has already begun! And yes, I can continue to update on her emotions etc towards dogs and her healing process. *


----------



## ebrannan (Aug 14, 2006)

She is absolutely beautiful. I think those scars will heal well. 
Best wishes and tell your MIL we wish her well also.


----------



## Tbarrios333 (May 31, 2009)

> Originally Posted By: LucinaShe is beautiful. Someday a man will tell her how sexy her scars are.


LOL I'm not sure first time daddy's like the thought of that LOL. My dad was the jealous type!


----------



## MXpro982 (Aug 31, 2008)

* Well, just depends on the age!! I am very protective of my baby girl. I will feel bad for her and any of her boyfriends til she finds one I approve of haha.. I will definitely be the dad sitting at the table cleaning my gun collection if she brings a boy to meet me







*


----------



## APBTLove (Feb 23, 2009)

She looks very good, healing WELL! She is such a cutie, you are so lucky... 

LMAO I was about to mention boys when I read your post above mine...


----------



## Catu (Sep 6, 2007)

I fell over a stove when I was 4. I Had 6 nice circles in my belly that the doctors said I would have for life. By 7 they were absolutely vanished. I'm sure your baby will have no scar of this incident. give her a big huge and kiss from me.


----------



## flyinghayden (Oct 7, 2005)

Wow, she looks good for having the incident so recent. Just wach her like a hawk, because those wounds are going to start itching like crazy as they heal. I just had oral surgery done a week ago, and my face is driving me nuts! As for the dog, well, I think your MIL is making the best decision for him. It will be tough, but he will be out of pain. Good luck, and I am glad you came back.


----------



## MXpro982 (Aug 31, 2008)

* Thank you! And I will give her a hug/kiss for you! Well, we went to the doctor and the bottom wound was infected. Doc squeezed enough puss to literally fill the bottom of your hand if you transformed it into cup shape. The top two stitches were taken out, but only one of the stitches on the lower gash so more puss could come out if necessary. We also have to double up her medication for the next 48 hours and they are testing the puss to make sure we are on the right medication. So hopefully all goes well there. 

I like hearing stories about scars healing from when you were little. I really hope hers go away. I don't mind if she gets scars but not a big fan of them being on her face. She just began scratching at the scabs tonight actually.. I keep having to move her hand away from them!*


----------



## selzer (May 7, 2005)

My sister was pushed off a dresser when she was two. There were 29 stitches on the inside and more on the outside. The police had to take my mom to the hospital with her. it was on her forehead down to her eye. 

When showing pictures, they were either BS or AS, before scar and after. 

They did no vitamin e or anything, it being forty years ago. You cannot see it and would not know it was there. 

Kids heal TOO quickly. My sister was a daredevil and it is amazing she survived childhood with all the absurd things she did growing up. I think going out on the ledge after her tennis shoe on the eleventh story of the graduate dorm at Case might have been the worst....


----------



## Suki's Mom (Nov 24, 2008)

Wishing for a speedy, scar-free recovery for your little girl.


----------



## onyxena (Oct 24, 2007)

I am so glad to hear this update! Things were getting so heated before, I was afraid you might not return! As my Signature shows, I have three macaws. They are amazing creatures! I have had them for years and know how to avoid situations for the most part, however things can happen! 
Two years ago, my husband and I had left our daughter overnight with his mom and took our newest scarlet macaw, Max to have his nails dremmeled at the bird store the next day. We put him in his carrier and picked daughter up at Grandma's house. She was in her carseat in the back seat of our sedan. I put the macaw carrier on the other side of the seat as far as possible and turned it so the door grate was facing away from her. Set down large pillow to avoid carrier sliding over and thought we were all set. 
About three minutes into our ride home daughter starts screaming and I look balk and her fingers were in the crate all the way over on the other side of the seat! she had reached in and gotten bitten be the bird! I smacked the crate hard to startle the bird to let go. Her fingers was squirting blood everywhere and she was screaming. Fortunatley we were close to a hospital and hubby rushed us there and dropped the bird off at his mom's house, then returned. 
Her finger had nearly been severed. The macaw had bitten all the way through the bone! Fortunately though enough tissue was intact that it healed perfectly. Her one finger looks alittle differnt if you really study it, but is not obviousy at all. 

When the accident happened, she could not see him, only the crate. She was young enough that she didn't really know what happened, she was two then. She has never really seemed to remember it either. We do not tell her about it. She just knew she had a boo boo!

She is not afraid of the birds, and interacts with them. She is not allowed to be near them without me and is never alllowed to touch them. I know they would bite again as they are not very fond of children. They live in our huge finished basement, complete with their own kitchen and are caged if not supervised, and our daughter is not even allowed downstairs without an adult.

I sitll have the macaw as he was caged at the time and did not specifically attack her and our better management has not allowed this to happen again. If there was not a way to ensure this wouldn't occur again though, I would have rehomed him. But still in hindsight there were a few things I could have done differently! 

I am sure some of your are familiar with macaws, but if not, they are extremely powerful birds. They easily crack walnuts and brazil nuts as part of their diet. One of mine even opens in shell macadamias! They can be very dangerous and aggressive even to their owners. However, I have not been bitten yet by any of them.

I hope your sweet little girl heals as well as mine did! I am glad she is not afraid of your own dog!


----------



## Tbarrios333 (May 31, 2009)

> Originally Posted By: MXpro982 * Thank you! And I will give her a hug/kiss for you! Well, we went to the doctor and the bottom wound was infected. Doc squeezed enough puss to literally fill the bottom of your hand if you transformed it into cup shape.*


Ouch! BF had a staph infection on his toe, the doctor made an incision with a scalpel and squeezed out a ton of puss. After the pain meds wore off he said he was in the worst pain of his life. 
His toe looks pretty normal now though, it looked like a mini hot air balloon on his foot.


----------



## Denman (Jul 6, 2009)

Those scars will go away. My 6 y/o daughter has had a run of "bad luck". When she was about 2.5 she was at her moms house and fell, hit her cheek on the coffee table and ended up with about a 3 inch gash on her face, if you look now, you cant even see it, if she gets enough sun, it might show for a few minutes, but goes away after a couple hours. 

Also two years ago we were on vacation in Mexico. We were walking back to the room at the resort and she put her hands on a couple plant leaves, then rubbed them on her legs to dry them off, well the chemicals they use down there ended up giving her chemical burns, all the way up and down her thighs. I thought they would be there for life as did the doc that looked when we got home, well if you look now, there are very minimal scars, about the size of a quarter on one leg, the other one is fine. 

Basically what I am saying is, you wont see those scars when she gets older. Since they are some what small right now, they will not be visible when she gets older, probably within the next 6 - 9 months. 

As for the infection, make sure they get you on the right antibiotic, that makes all the difference in the world for getting rid of it totally, and don't stop the antibiotic until it is GONE. It doesn't matter if the visual is good, take all of it, I would even ask for an extra day or two of medicine. 

I have had numerous infections in my life from staph to some major ones. I have stories no one wants to hear about the amount of puss that can come out of someone. So please give all the medication they give you, those things can be brutal if not cleaned up 100%.


----------



## MXpro982 (Aug 31, 2008)

*Eleventh story??!! Wow... Crazy stories.. *


----------



## MXpro982 (Aug 31, 2008)

*That is a horrible story!! I have never been very comfortable with touching birds.. It seems like they always bite, but I didn't know they would actually go to those lengths! *


----------



## MXpro982 (Aug 31, 2008)

*Puss is a yucky thing.. I find out tomorrow if the antibiotics are working for her or not... I sure hope we get it contained soon! *


----------



## onyxena (Oct 24, 2007)

Awwww, they don't always bite! I haven't been bitten yet and I've been handling LOTS of birds over the last 15-20 years. They CAN but once you learn their body language, it's easy to avoid. Max did't really go to any lengths to bite her, she stuck her hand in his travel carrier and he couldn't even see her. I think it was largely a misunderstanding. If he had flown onto her and attacked, I would be much more concerned as to whether to keep him!


----------



## MXpro982 (Aug 31, 2008)

*True!! Still scary though.. I would hate to get pecked at !







*


----------



## phgsd (Jun 6, 2004)

Okay I have a story too LOL

My nephew was...I would say around 2 years old when this happened but I'm not positive.

My sister had him in daycare at a lady's house since she worked during the day. She went to drop him off one morning and was in the kitchen talking to the lady that ran the daycare. The dog was in the kitchen and so was my nephew. The dog was some kind of boxer mix.

There was a bowl of cat food down on the floor, and the dog started eating it. The owner reached down and took the bowl away, and the dog turned around and bit my nephew in the face.
She missed his eye by about a millimeter and his lip was hanging - he had to have plastic surgery (at least once - maybe twice??) and we were afraid he would have serious scars for life. He was such a mess, I will have to see if I can dig up pics.

Within a few years the scars healed up, and looking at him you'd never know anything happened to his face. 

He did have some fears though after it happened - we had a golden retriever at the time, the sweetest dog ever, and if he went to give my nephew a kiss for example my nephew would put his hands up to block his face and back up into a wall and panic for a moment. That lasted a long time, but he doesn't seem to have a lingering fear of dogs, he is 15 and seems fine with dogs.


----------



## MXpro982 (Aug 31, 2008)

*Yikes! That is a pretty gnarly story, too! Pictures would be great! *


----------



## scannergirl (Feb 17, 2008)

This is a 44 year old scar (on a 46 y/o face- no make up) that did not receive treatment. Not much, is it?


----------



## MXpro982 (Aug 31, 2008)

* No, that doesn't look bad at all!*


----------

